# wiring



## susky river runner (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought a new trailer and it worked fine for a while. But what I can't figure out is why does my lights (on the trailer) come on when the parking lights are on in the vehicle but my turn signals and flashers will not come on.(on the trailer) All the lights work but my turn signals and flashers don't, anyone have any idea?? If I had a bad ground you would think none of the lights would work, right??? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 15, 2011)

I HAD A SIMILAR PROBLEM THIS SPRING MINE WAS THE ACTUAL BRAKE LIGHT ITSELF THE GROUND WAS BAD EVERYTHING WORKED BUT THE BRAKE/TURN, PULLED IT AND CLEANED IT UP AND NO PROB HOPE THIS HELPS!!!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 15, 2011)

Most trailer light issues are grounding related. I ran a white ground wire from the tongue to every light.


----------

